# Yeast energizer question



## aavery55 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi 
I am new to wine making and new to this forum. I want to make cranberry wine from fruit that I have. All recipes I find call for yeast energizer. I don't have any and our supply stores are all an hour away. I saw that you can use raisins but not how many to use! I am making 3 gallons. Any suggestions? Thanks and look forward becomin friends with other wine makers.


----------



## gwm72513 (Oct 8, 2011)

What I do is just add a couple teaspoons of sugar to four ounces of water, add the yeast, stir and let sit for an hour. Never had a problem. Haven't used any of those fancy energizers or nutrients yet.


----------



## aavery55 (Oct 8, 2011)

So you don't use the nutrient either? I am so nervous to not follow a recipe exact, being new and all. Is this amount of sugar and water you use for a 3 gallon batch? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## PCharles (Oct 8, 2011)

*Nutrient*

Hey, 

You can order nutrient and energizer from the Wine Makers Toy Store or other on-line supplier. Perhaps there are a few other small items you might want to pick up at the same time. Nutrient and energizer are not very expensive, but can help avoid stuck fermentation. 

Other items you might need are pectin, K-meta, K-sorb. 

Best of luck,
Paul


----------



## jet (Oct 8, 2011)

MGieni09 said:


> What I do is just add a couple teaspoons of sugar to four ounces of water, add the yeast, stir and let sit for an hour. Never had a problem. Haven't used any of those fancy energizers or nutrients yet.



That sounds like a starter to me, and I must confess that I don't see how it applies to the question of yeast nutrient or yeast energizer.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 8, 2011)

PCharles said:


> Hey,
> 
> You can order nutrient and energizer from the Wine Makers Toy Store or other on-line supplier. Perhaps there are a few other small items you might want to pick up at the same time. Nutrient and energizer are not very expensive, but can help avoid stuck fermentation.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with PC on this one water and sugar has nothing to do with the question asked Nutrients and energizer are to super charge the yeast so that they get stronger so they can over come certain acids in the fruit so by all means buy the Nutrients and energizer don't try short cuts (raisins just like bananas will and body to your wine)


----------



## aavery55 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I guess I will jjust order what I need and follow the recipe. Don't want to waste the cranberries.


----------



## sevenal (Oct 8, 2011)

*Cranberries*

Remember when you could buy 100% frozen cranberry juice concentrate.
That would be if your were 50 
Yum anything from fresh cranberries has got to be exceptional.
Good luck, enjoy the process keep us in the loop.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2011)

Cranberry and Blueberry naturally produce benzoate which is a big problem to yeast so I especially recommend energizer and nutrient for these 2 although I use both in all my fruit wines.


----------



## gwm72513 (Oct 8, 2011)

i was just saying that i don't use either and haven't ran into problems.


----------

